# Buying land



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Has anyone bought land in Portugal? If so, is it an easy process from finding the land to owining it?


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Very vague questions. You'll get better reponse if you are more specific what kind of land and for what purpose? Are you planning on building runway or planting fruit or building house, etc.


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

To build a house on, therefore I know it can't be rustic or agrcultural.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, I think you'll struggle to do that efficiently as the internet is not your friend. No agent is going to bother randomly listing plot details unless they have a reasonable chance of selling otherwise the agent is just wasting their time and money. Holiday type development plots are possibly the only listings which are online in any numbers but like a lot of stuff here the other (95% ?) of Portugal you'll almost certainly have to visit and talk to agents in person to get their details of local plots AND the paperwork will probably not be updated till a sale is in the offing due to it being a waste of their time and effort and money. The local "council" usually have areas listed for urbanization (known to some local agents) so may be a useful if you can get them to reply to random emails. The "land registry" listings are not necessary up to date so the classification and even article (plot) area may be in error. You may find it easier to look for a ruin, consisting of a pile of stones and broken tiles with habitation ticket, which can be rebuilt as these are more often listed online.


----------



## topofthenorth (Sep 11, 2019)

Strontium said:


> Hi, I think you'll struggle to do that efficiently as the internet is not your friend. No agent is going to bother randomly listing plot details unless they have a reasonable chance of selling otherwise the agent is just wasting their time and money. Holiday type development plots are possibly the only listings which are online in any numbers but like a lot of stuff here the other (95% ?) of Portugal you'll almost certainly have to visit and talk to agents in person to get their details of local plots AND the paperwork will probably not be updated till a sale is in the offing due to it being a waste of their time and effort and money. The local "council" usually have areas listed for urbanization (known to some local agents) so may be a useful if you can get them to reply to random emails. The "land registry" listings are not necessary up to date so the classification and even article (plot) area may be in error. You may find it easier to look for a ruin, consisting of a pile of stones and broken tiles with habitation ticket, which can be rebuilt as these are more often listed online.


You do see many plots to build on and plots with ruins online, but I've also heard that it can be tricky but I just wondered if anyone had experiece of buying plots to share. I wouldn't buy anything without a good solicitor.


----------

